# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware مساعدة :  فلاشــــة العنيد xbo m8

## Azra9 Mtk

السلام عليكم 
                  ممكن فلاشة العنيد X-BO M8 لو سمحتم مستعجل 
              وهذا الأنو للجهاز على الميراكل
  id:ALPS.JB3.MP.V1
  version:4.2.2
  brand:alps
  model:M8
  manufacturer:alps
  PRELOADER  BaseAddr:0x0  Size:0xC00000
  MBR  BaseAddr:0xC00000  Size:0x80000
  EBR1  BaseAddr:0xC80000  Size:0x80000
  PRO_INFO  BaseAddr:0xD00000  Size:0x300000
  NVRAM  BaseAddr:0x1000000  Size:0x500000
  PROTECT_F  BaseAddr:0x1500000  Size:0xA00000
  PROTECT_S  BaseAddr:0x1F00000  Size:0xA00000
  SECCFG  BaseAddr:0x2900000  Size:0x20000
  UBOOT  BaseAddr:0x2920000  Size:0x60000
  BOOTIMG  BaseAddr:0x2980000  Size:0x600000
  RECOVERY  BaseAddr:0x2F80000  Size:0x600000
  SEC_RO  BaseAddr:0x3580000  Size:0x40000
  MISC  BaseAddr:0x35C0000  Size:0x80000
  LOGO  BaseAddr:0x3640000  Size:0x300000
  EXPDB  BaseAddr:0x3940000  Size:0xA00000
  ANDROID  BaseAddr:0x4340000  Size:0x1C200000
  CACHE  BaseAddr:0x20540000  Size:0x6400000
  USRDATA  BaseAddr:0x26940000  Size:0xFE00000
  FAT  BaseAddr:0x36740000  Size:0xB1FC0000
  BMTPOOL  BaseAddr:0xFFFF0000  Size:0x1500000
  BaseAddr:0x0  Size:0x0
>>Done.

----------

